# What's your favorite whiskey?



## drawman623

Lately I've been discovering Japan's various expressions and wondered what the culinary experts out there think.

What is your favorite(s) and why?


----------



## Godslayer

The best whisky I ever had was karuizawa 27 noh. Unbelievable. My go to brand is highland park, I love the 18/21/25 year olds. Wasn't a big fan of the 10, I have a review on whisky.com. Other amazing malts have been ardbeg ugidaul and corryvekrn. Octomore 6.2 islay was also great, super expensive for a 5 year old though. My favorite budget peated malt is laphroig quarter cask. Around $40 but amazing. For Canadian malts, Alberta premium dark horse is good, add a smidgen of water and let it rest uncovered to tone down the alcohol. Glen breton ice 57.8% Is great, avoid the 40% one. It's ****. Glenfiddich 15 solera is also a great bang for buck malt and easily availible. Macallan sienna is good if you want impress company, it's very similar to the 18, much better than ruby which broke my heart lol. Glenfarclas makes a great 21/25/30/40 albeit they have recently shot up in price. Tomatin 15/18 are also quite good. My recomendation for new drinkers has always been to buy sets of miniatures or whisky calendars and see what you like. For blends I really liked jw swing and green/gold, very simple drinks, that are great on a hot day. Springbank 15 glendronach 15 and glenmorangie 18 are also great malts sub $100(glenmorangie might be a smidge over $100 now but it's a fantastic dram and my best wedding present idea, it's liked a supped up sherry dipped 10) the port finished one is my favorite of their 3 12 year olds. Lagavullin at cask stregth is also good(the regular bottlings also worth trying if you see it on sale or cheap at the grocer) for Americans I like woodford reserve a lot. Amrut fusion or peated is my go to Indian whisky. I liked hibiki 17 above I want to try the older ones but can't justify the funds. Brucladdies special editions are all generally good as well. It's really hard to make recommendations without knowing what you like in a malt or more importantly dislike. Port ellen and brora also get top marks(Google before you buy) they are hard to find being silent stills but are excellent. When I go to Vancouver or Toronto I always find someone who sells it by the oz and get some.


----------



## El Pescador

Balvinie makes me happy. It ticks a lot of boxes without being esoteric...


----------



## wellminded1

El Pescador said:


> Balvinie makes me happy. It ticks a lot of boxes without being esoteric...



I agree with this statement, though as of late I find myself reaching for Japanese single malts first.


----------



## rami_m

Sung to the tune of 'peaches' by presidents of the USA 

Going me to Tokyo, gonna drink me a lotta whisky 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE

Been drinking the hell out of Nikka from the barrel, someone here recommended it. Should go and thank them.


----------



## panda

Whistlepig rye


----------



## b2kk258

laphroaig or balvenie are my goto


----------



## ecchef

Hakushu 18 for the '$ no object' selection; Bowmore Enigma for EDC.
I have a Balvenie 14yr 'Cuban Selection' that I haven't opened yet.


----------



## DSChief

For a special treat for myself, HazelBurn Rundlets & Kilderkins or Tobermory 15

Everyday Dram while enjoying a Pipe, Craigellachie 13

Too many choices, too little Time
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...qmb06pgvxtqjG9uNMeNggCCo/s720/DSC_0002_01.JPG


----------



## rami_m

ecchef said:


> Hakushu 18 for the '$ no object' selection; Bowmore Enigma for EDD.
> I have a Balvenie 14yr 'Cuban Selection' that I haven't opened yet.



Don't you mean EDD

Every day drink 

[emoji12]

Yup...fixed that!


----------



## DamageInc

I'm very fond of Old Pulteney 17 and 21. Never had a bad bottle.

Elmer T Lee is also a favorite, but it has become near impossible to come by.


----------



## Matus

I drink whiskey rarely, but found the balvenie 12 single barrel very nice. I would love to try the balvenie 17 double wood, but have no excuse to buy a bottle since we have 2 other whiskey at home that get very little attention  (I am not a guy who drinks alone)


----------



## Dan P.

I used to drink Laphroaig Quarter Cask when you could get it for 20 quid. Unsophisticated perhaps, but to the point, with plenty of peat and not too much oak or heads like a lot of Scotch can be.


----------



## drawman623

Godslayer said:


> The best whisky I ever had was karuizawa 27 noh. Unbelievable. My go to brand is highland park, I love the 18/21/25 year olds. Wasn't a big fan of the 10, I have a review on whisky.com. Other amazing malts have been ardbeg ugidaul and corryvekrn. Octomore 6.2 islay was also great, super expensive for a 5 year old though. My favorite budget peated malt is laphroig quarter cask. Around $40 but amazing. For Canadian malts, Alberta premium dark horse is good, add a smidgen of water and let it rest uncovered to tone down the alcohol. Glen breton ice 57.8% Is great, avoid the 40% one. It's ****. Glenfiddich 15 solera is also a great bang for buck malt and easily availible. Macallan sienna is good if you want impress company, it's very similar to the 18, much better than ruby which broke my heart lol. Glenfarclas makes a great 21/25/30/40 albeit they have recently shot up in price. Tomatin 15/18 are also quite good. My recomendation for new drinkers has always been to buy sets of miniatures or whisky calendars and see what you like. For blends I really liked jw swing and green/gold, very simple drinks, that are great on a hot day. Springbank 15 glendronach 15 and glenmorangie 18 are also great malts sub $100(glenmorangie might be a smidge over $100 now but it's a fantastic dram and my best wedding present idea, it's liked a supped up sherry dipped 10) the port finished one is my favorite of their 3 12 year olds. Lagavullin at cask stregth is also good(the regular bottlings also worth trying if you see it on sale or cheap at the grocer) for Americans I like woodford reserve a lot. Amrut fusion or peated is my go to Indian whisky. I liked hibiki 17 above I want to try the older ones but can't justify the funds. Brucladdies special editions are all generally good as well. It's really hard to make recommendations without knowing what you like in a malt or more importantly dislike. Port ellen and brora also get top marks(Google before you buy) they are hard to find being silent stills but are excellent. When I go to Vancouver or Toronto I always find someone who sells it by the oz and get some.



Those Islay peats are a bit rugged for me. I have a Laphroaig 18 that I enjoy on occasion and I also share with my friends seeking to learn about the range of whiskey. Ardbeg was not one of my favorites and Lagavulin knocked me on my ass. They have a place, surely, with bold distinctive flavor and unmistakable signature. Maybe I'll get there some day.


----------



## drawman623

rami_m said:


> Sung to the tune of 'peaches' by presidents of the USA
> 
> Going me to Tokyo, gonna drink me a lotta whisky
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cs8G_mY8jE
> 
> Been drinking the hell out of Nikka from the barrel, someone here recommended it. Should go and thank them.



The Nikka Cofey Still blend is fantastic IMO. Maybe the best bang for the buck in blended whisky. I prefer it to the Hibiki 21...but assume my taste will evolve toward the port and sherry cask components of the Hibiki.


----------



## drawman623

Matus said:


> I drink whiskey rarely, but found the balvenie 12 single barrel very nice. I would love to try the balvenie 17 double wood, but have no excuse to buy a bottle since we have 2 other whiskey at home that get very little attention  (I am not a guy who drinks alone)



When you're visiting the Billipp shop in Connecticut, look me up and we will enjoy a dram of Balvenie 21.
I spoke to Andy last month and the farm is up and in full swing. I'll visit the farm stand next month.

To your point about not drinking alone, I tend to agree that a shared social component can transform many experiences. After my first few Shigs I really didn't need more knives...but the journey has been fun. As for whisky, I was sampling the Hibiki 21 and 17 at about 9am by myself. It isn't the need to imbibe, but the desire to explore a new taste experience.


----------



## drawman623

ecchef said:


> Hakushu 18 for the '$ no object' selection; Bowmore Enigma for EDC.
> I have a Balvenie 14yr 'Cuban Selection' that I haven't opened yet.



"money no object selection" that's well qualified Sir!

I was savoring Yamazaki 18 and was blown away by its floral notes...so much going on yet in balance. I chose to buy another bottle ($140) and discovered my local store could no get any more. Two years later the cost has exploded to ~$400 per bottle. It seems the word is out and so am I at that price.


----------



## drawman623

DamageInc said:


> I'm very fond of Old Pulteney 17 and 21. Never had a bad bottle.
> 
> Elmer T Lee is also a favorite, but it has become near impossible to come by.



Yes like the Pappy...some magical drinks are all but impossible to get. I was lucky enough to get a Pappy 20 last year. Nothing has a nose to rival it...at least nothing I have tried to date. Oban 21 is almost there, but Pappy is supreme for me.

OP 21 is on my hit list. Good to hear your positive association.


----------



## DamageInc

drawman623 said:


> Yes like the Pappy...some magical drinks are all but impossible to get. I was lucky enough to get a Pappy 20 last year. Nothing has a nose to rival it...at least nothing I have tried to date. Oban 21 is almost there, but Pappy is supreme for me.
> 
> OP 21 is on my hit list. Good to hear your positive association.



I was lucky enough to pick up four bottles of Pappy 20 and a single Pappy 15 two years ago. Wine store in Roskilde had them on the shelf for 1/10th of what they go for on auction. I bought all five bottles on the spot. Opened one of the 20 year olds and saved the rest for later.


----------



## JohnnyChance

So many. For every day stuff cask strength Four Roses Single Barrel Private Selections are tough to beat for the dollar. Ardbeg Uigeadail is probably my favorite readily available single malt.

If I could only drink one thing for the rest of my life, it would be 1980's Old Grand Dad Bottled-in-Bond 100 proof made by National Distillers. Both for sentimental reasons and because it's fcking delicious.

The single best thing I have ever had is a 13 year old Mount Vernon Rye Bottled-in-Bond distilled in the Spring of 1921 and bottled in the Fall of 1934.


----------



## Matus

drawman623 said:


> When you're visiting the Billipp shop in Connecticut, look me up and we will enjoy a dram of Balvenie 21.
> I spoke to Andy last month and the farm is up and in full swing. I'll visit the farm stand next month.
> 
> To your point about not drinking alone, I tend to agree that a shared social component can transform many experiences. After my first few Shigs I really didn't need more knives...but the journey has been fun. As for whisky, I was sampling the Hibiki 21 and 17 at about 9am by myself. It isn't the need to imbibe, but the desire to explore a new taste experience.



Meeting Andy and his wife in person would be so nice. And having a sip of Balvenie 21 would only make the special occasion even better. Indeed - should I ever have the fortune to visit USA AND have time to meet some makers & vendors - Andy would be very high on my 'must visit' list. Maybe one day


----------



## drawman623

DamageInc said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up four bottles of Pappy 20 and a single Pappy 15 two years ago. Wine store in Roskilde had them on the shelf for 1/10th of what they go for on auction. I bought all five bottles on the spot. Opened one of the 20 year olds and saved the rest for later.



This is staggering to hear...like finding a gold brick on the sidewalk. In fact, it may be less likely than finding the gold brick!
I have been checking every liquor store in an ever expanding pattern (Fibonacci perhaps) hoping to make such a discovery.

No pappy unfortunately, but if you'd like to trade a bottle of Pappy Reserve 20 for an unopeded Hibiki 21 plus a new Shig...drop me a PM.
In any event, I'm delighted to hear of another person who put the flavor of that whiskey ahead of the payday on the 2nd market. Cheers!


----------



## rami_m

drawman623 said:


> The Nikka Cofey Still blend is fantastic IMO. Maybe the best bang for the buck in blended whisky. I prefer it to the Hibiki 21...but assume my taste will evolve toward the port and sherry cask components of the Hibiki.



Ooh, more to try. Thanks. I am not sure I will get to try the hibiki it's a 1000$ aud per bottle over here [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

I get that whiskey is expensive but that is too rich for my blood. Will try the blend if I can find it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up four bottles of Pappy 20 and a single Pappy 15 two years ago. Wine store in Roskilde had them on the shelf for 1/10th of what they go for on auction. I bought all five bottles on the spot. Opened one of the 20 year olds and saved the rest for later.



i cant even find the WL Weller 12 year!! 

great grab, D


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh. 

i've been drinking a local whiskey. Sonoma County Distilling company -RYE. it's fantastic for me.


----------



## drawman623

rami_m said:


> Ooh, more to try. Thanks. I am not sure I will get to try the hibiki it's a 1000$ aud per bottle over here [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> I get that whiskey is expensive but that is too rich for my blood. Will try the blend if I can find it.



Perhaps the whisky purveyor based AU pricing on Shigefusa sales numbers. 
I found a source locally in the USA who is asking $300 per bottle. For that cost I thought I might try a dram or two.

I have seen the escalation of pricing since Hibiki 21 was rated best blended whisky in the world. It is or will be an allocated item soon I expect. The only bottle I see on ebay is over $2500. 
If you're flying to the states, stop by for a taste.


----------



## malexthekid

drawman623 said:


> Perhaps the whisky purveyor based AU pricing on Shigefusa sales numbers.
> I found a source locally in the USA who is asking $300 per bottle. For that cost I thought I might try a dram or two.
> 
> I have seen the escalation of pricing since Hibiki 21 was rated best blended whisky in the world. It is or will be an allocated item soon I expect. The only bottle I see on ebay is over $2500.
> If you're flying to the states, stop by for a taste.



It is our alcohol tax that kills it over here.

Plus import duties and extra markups for handling fees.

You guys should try sourcing some of the Aus whiskeys coming out of Tassie. Some great drops.

Quite fond of Helliers Road. Sulivan's Cove is great. Though pricey (at least over here).

Can't wait to plan myself a trip down there for wine and whiskey tasting.


----------



## rami_m

drawman623 said:


> Perhaps the whisky purveyor based AU pricing on Shigefusa sales numbers.
> I found a source locally in the USA who is asking $300 per bottle. For that cost I thought I might try a dram or two.
> 
> I have seen the escalation of pricing since Hibiki 21 was rated best blended whisky in the world. It is or will be an allocated item soon I expect. The only bottle I see on ebay is over $2500.
> If you're flying to the states, stop by for a taste.



One day, I will take you up on that. 

Alcohol is heavily taxed here. Even the Nikka I would have to order online at about $200, which isn't too bad, but probably cheaper on your end.


----------



## rami_m

malexthekid said:


> It is our alcohol tax that kills it over here.
> 
> Plus import duties and extra markups for handling fees.
> 
> You guys should try sourcing some of the Aus whiskeys coming out of Tassie. Some great drops.
> 
> Quite fond of Helliers Road. Sulivan's Cove is great. Though pricey (at least over here).
> 
> Can't wait to plan myself a trip down there for wine and whiskey tasting.



Hit me up and I go with you. It's on my bucket list.

Any recommendations I can grab at dan murfy? I like them more mellow


----------



## pkjames

I find the Taketsuru 17 / 21 is really good value, would certainly go up in price!


----------



## rami_m

pkjames said:


> I find the Taketsuru 17 / 21 is really good value, would certainly go up in price!



Where do you get it? Japan?


----------



## pkjames

yeah, everytime i drive into the remote areas of japan, i scout the local bottle shops. At about 18000JPY, the Taketsuru 21 is much better value than Hakushu 12 @ about 12000 JPY.


----------



## rami_m

pkjames said:


> yeah, everytime i drive into the remote areas of japan, i scout the local bottle shops. At about 18000JPY, the Taketsuru 21 is much better value than Hakushu 12 @ about 12000 JPY.



It about twice that here.


----------



## apicius9

I'm a bit out of the loop on this, but a friend just gave me an Ardbeg 10 and I was happy to see I still immediately recognized and still enjoyed it. Had some nice ones in more affluent times, most fondly remember the 25y Bowmore, a few independent filler Caol Islas, a couple of 28y sherry-matured Ardbegs, a 35y Springbank, and my favorite for a long time, the Ardbeg 75. On my list for stocking up a bar over the course of the year are the standard or cask strength Lagavulin, Ardbeg 10 and/or a decent Caol Isla, Highland Park 15/18, maybe a Springbank 15ish. 

I know nothing about the Japanese ones, I got out of the whisky craziness just when they started rising in the market. But I do also enjoy an occasional American whisky - still think the Wild Turkey 101 is a great value, Makers Mark is decent, even used to enjoy an occasional Booker's. 

Which makes me think - once I finish my 'pantry essentials' thread, maybe we should open a 'home bar essentials' thread here... 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

rami_m said:


> Where do you get it? Japan?



I have to check the pricing on that. My local has a good selection.


----------



## rami_m

ecchef said:


> I have to check the pricing on that. My local has a good selection.



Let me know. I am going to Tokyo end of the year.


----------



## panda

apicus, try the wild turkey rare breed, it's even better than the 101 and still affordable. they have another called 'forgiven' but havent tried that yet.


----------



## rami_m

panda said:


> apicus, try the wild turkey rare breed, it's even better than the 101 and still affordable. they have another called 'forgiven' but havent tried that yet.



How do you drink it?


----------



## panda

couple ice cubes


----------



## rami_m

panda said:


> couple ice cubes



It's on sale here may give it a shot.


----------



## drawman623

rami_m said:


> One day, I will take you up on that.
> 
> Alcohol is heavily taxed here. Even the Nikka I would have to order online at about $200, which isn't too bad, but probably cheaper on your end.



You're always welcome.
Boston Logan is the local Int'l airport.
International KKF whisky tasting...a nice thought.


----------



## cjans

crown royal northern harvest rye. if i can find it in stock. ugh.


----------



## cjans

mackmyra special 08. swedish whiskey!


----------



## drawman623

mackmyra...if the Swedish whisky is as good as their steel, that could be a delightful dram.


----------



## fujiyama

You guys make me feel inexperienced.. which is hard to believe considering the amount of liquor and beer I've consumed. 

I love the plain ol' Crown Royal. It's my go to drink. I haven't tried them all, but I wasn't a fan of the blends like Maple or Apple.


----------



## chinacats

Glenlivet -- the plain old twelve year.


----------



## Casaluz

Macallan 15


----------



## Timthebeaver

Excluding single casks/limited releases etc. (i.e. distillery core range bottlings only, and allowing for batch variation)

Benromach 10 (100 proof)
Highland Park 21
Springbank 18
Ardbeg Uigeadail
Talisker 10
Longrow NAS
Ben Nevis 10


----------



## mikedtran

My go to is Lagavulin 16.

Though I visited Scotland and specifically the highlands 2 years ago and bottled and brought back many single casks bottle. My favorite of that bunch is a Glenfiddich - cask strength (60.03%), barreled in sherry barrels in 1995. During the tour we got to try 6 barrels hand selected by the malt master.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Talisker is my favourite 'all rounder' closely followed by Cragganmore.
Lagavulin is a very nice, very peaty drink, Glenfarclas is good, Dalwhinnie has something of a floral aroma if I remember.
The good thing about malts is that there is a massive variety.
Was heavily into single malts 20 years ago, maybe I should reacquaint myself.
Tasmania and Japanese malts are getting (have been for a while?) popular out here now.


----------



## mikedtran

AnCnoc 16 year is a great bottle with a unique floral note. Unfortunately AnCnoc no longer produces the 16 year and now has an 18 year which costs twice as much and doesn't taste even half as good =/


----------



## DamageInc

I didn't know that. I've had an unopened AnCnoc 16 on my shelf for a little over two years. Maybe I should wait it out.


----------



## mikedtran

DamageInc said:


> I didn't know that. I've had an unopened AnCnoc 16 on my shelf for a little over two years. Maybe I should wait it out.



I'd give it a taste at least =)

AnCnoc 16 is $ for $ my favorite scotch I've ever had.


----------



## Timthebeaver

AnCnoc 16 is discontinued but still readily available in the UK.

Agree that it is a quality dram, and that recent bottlings are not as good.


----------



## mikedtran

Timthebeaver said:


> AnCnoc 16 is discontinued but still readily available in the UK.
> 
> Agree that it is a quality dram, and that recent bottlings are not as good.



You lucky b*****!!!

When I say b**** I mean "Brits" =D


----------



## drawman623

Casaluz said:


> Macallan 15



I was shocked to find I favor the 15yr fine oak to the 18yr sherry cask. 15 yr is under $90 here while the 18yr runs about $240. The 15 was smoother and the unwanted flavors of the 18 were balanced out if not absent altogether.


----------



## Timthebeaver

AnCnoc (Knockdhu) remains a fairly obscure distillery in spite of some good press over the last decade. As I alluded to above, recent core bottlings I have tasted are perhaps lower in intrinstic quality. Their older expressions are very keenly priced and are a sensible choice for those looking to experience well-aged malt.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Macallan 18 Sherry Oak is pretty average IMO. Pushing £200 is taking the piss frankly.

I actually prefer the 1997 (18) Speymalt independent bottling of Macallan by Gordon & MacPhail. More distillery character, much less oak, a third of the price.


----------



## cheflivengood

just put half a bottle of Hakushu 18 down with some friends. Had an after taste I had to get used to, but overall a nice balanced whiskey. There was a bottle of belvanie 50 year at the store for 45k....group buy?


----------



## panda

much prefer macallan 12 over 15. gonna pour a glass right now actually.


----------



## drawman623

cheflivengood said:


> just put half a bottle of Hakushu 18 down with some friends. Had an after taste I had to get used to, but overall a nice balanced whiskey. There was a bottle of belvanie 50 year at the store for 45k....group buy?



Great idea but how do you divide a bottle among 600 people? And even then that sip costs $75 :scared4:


----------



## drawman623

Timthebeaver said:


> Macallan 18 Sherry Oak is pretty average IMO. Pushing £200 is taking the piss frankly.
> 
> I actually prefer the 1997 (18) Speymalt independent bottling of Macallan by Gordon & MacPhail. More distillery character, much less oak, a third of the price.



I've been checking every Duncan Taylor offering hoping to find something by Macallan. No such luck. Perhaps Gordon & MacPhail is the better source.


----------



## Timthebeaver

drawman623 said:


> I've been checking every Duncan Taylor offering hoping to find something by Macallan. No such luck. Perhaps Gordon & MacPhail is the better source.



"Speymalt" is G&M's brand from Macallan Distillery. Released as vintages (year) various age statements available, priced accordingly.


----------



## ecchef

cheflivengood said:


> just put half a bottle of Hakushu 18 down with some friends. Had an after taste I had to get used to, but overall a nice balanced whiskey. There was a bottle of belvanie 50 year at the store for 45k....group buy?



The Hakshu 18 is in my top 3 list! Love that stuff. It's not cheap here, but not ridiculously expensive either.


----------



## cheflivengood

ecchef said:


> The Hakshu 18 is in my top 3 list! Love that stuff. It's not cheap here, but not ridiculously expensive either.



I got It at binnys for a last bottle price of $265 before tax, now that I look online thats a great deal hahaha.


----------



## drawman623

Just tried a couple drams that impressed

Sazerac 18 was oh so smooth. This years expression is a departure from the tanked versions of the past years. it exceeded expectation.


----------



## lans8939

Too many to have just one favorite but some of mine include:
Pappy 20 (older bottles)
Elmer T Lee (15 year old bottle)
WLW Antique Collection
Talisker 18
Talisker 20 (cask strength - sherry version) - best whiskey I've ever had
Highland park 25 year (recent cadenhead bottles)
Taketsuru 21 year
Glendronach 15 year

I'd better stop here


----------



## drawman623

lans8939 said:


> Too many to have just one favorite but some of mine include:
> Pappy 20 (older bottles)
> Elmer T Lee (15 year old bottle)
> WLW Antique Collection
> Talisker 18
> Talisker 20 (cask strength - sherry version) - best whiskey I've ever had
> Highland park 25 year (recent cadenhead bottles)
> Taketsuru 21 year
> Glendronach 15 year
> 
> I'd better stop here



Couldn't agree more about the Pappy 20 though my experience is with more recent offerings. The Weller is next on my list; I have one cued up after the Sazerac is finished.

My list of favorites just increased by one after trying Larceny. If you like Pappy, Larceny is the answer when the beloved PVW bottle runs dry.

Taketsuru 21...wow that is one I would love to try


----------



## drawman623




----------



## cheflivengood

WLW Antique and special reserve are incredible especially for the price
Willet 3 year rye is incredible
Noahs Mill is fantastic
Johny Drum
Mitchters limited release rye is worth the price tag
Tamduh 001 is my favorite scotch


----------



## drawman623

cheflivengood said:


> WLW Antique and special reserve are incredible especially for the price
> Willet 3 year rye is incredible
> Noahs Mill is fantastic
> Johny Drum
> Mitchters limited release rye is worth the price tag
> Tamduh 001 is my favorite scotch



I've been enjoying the Willets. I just located an 8 year. I have a 3 and 6 open now. All are excellent imo too.
Tamduh is a pleasure I don't know yet...something to look at. Thanks


----------



## cheflivengood

drawman623 said:


> I've been enjoying the Willets. I just located an 8 year. I have a 3 and 6 open now. All are excellent imo too.
> Tamduh is a pleasure I don't know yet...something to look at. Thanks


Tamduh is as close to Bourbon as scotch can get. The first time I enjoyed a dram I was shocked because it's the first scotch I drank that finally smelt and tasted like butter scotch &#128523;


----------



## vinster

drawman623 said:


>



Larceny is solid, but I like Hirsch better. Check it out if it's available to you.


----------



## skewed

cheflivengood said:


> WLW Antique and special reserve are incredible especially for the price
> Willet 3 year rye is incredible
> Noahs Mill is fantastic
> Johny Drum
> Mitchters limited release rye is worth the price tag
> Tamduh 001 is my favorite scotch



I am saving this list! Nice selection of affordable offerings. I might try to pick up a couple of these.


----------



## lans8939

drawman623 said:


> Couldn't agree more about the Pappy 20 though my experience is with more recent offerings. The Weller is next on my list; I have one cued up after the Sazerac is finished.
> 
> My list of favorites just increased by one after trying Larceny. If you like Pappy, Larceny is the answer when the beloved PVW bottle runs dry.
> 
> Taketsuru 21...wow that is one I would love to try



I'll have to give Larceny a try! Luckily I stockpiled a bit of Pappy 20 about 7-8 years ago drank most but still a few bottles. Taketsuru is a good one and was still relatively reasonably priced, but have not checked recently.


----------



## drawman623

lans8939 said:


> I'll have to give Larceny a try! Luckily I stockpiled a bit of Pappy 20 about 7-8 years ago drank most but still a few bottles. Taketsuru is a good one and was still relatively reasonably priced, but have not checked recently.


Japanese whisky has exploded in price. You might be shocked to see how much the current market will pay for a Tetsuru 21. The Yamazaki 18 I was buying at $140 is all but unavailable and when it does surface it is usually over $400. 
Cheers to you for having the vision to stockpile Pappy. Enjoy the fruits of your forward thinking.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

How would one get acquire Pappy? I've been trying for years with no avail. At this point in life, i'd like to experience it just once.


----------



## dwalker

There are some retailers that will put you on a waiting list for Pappy. Otherwise sometimes it can be found around the net for big bucks


----------



## cheflivengood

skewed said:


> I am saving this list! Nice selection of affordable offerings. I might try to pick up a couple of these.



Some is just hard to find if you are not in Kentucky, there are some $12-$20 bottles I've been dying to try but they are not easily found. I would kill for a bottle of weller 12 year too!


----------



## cheflivengood

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> How would one get acquire Pappy? I've been trying for years with no avail. At this point in life, i'd like to experience it just once.



Check our local higher end bars...My chef friend had a pour the other day of pappy 20 for like $25 or $35 bucks. I was lucky enough to get a free glass of pappy 20 as a thank you (a guest brought the bottle for dinner haha) for helping out his restaurant the other day.


----------



## drawman623

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> How would one get acquire Pappy? I've been trying for years with no avail. At this point in life, i'd like to experience it just once.



Sourcing Pappy has proven to be a challenging quest. I tried the whiskey bars in my home state and came up dry. It may be on the menu, but it is always sold out...or worse, not real. I have literally visited every purveyor of bourbon in my state and beyond and I have been placed on dozens of lists...never even a call back.

A dealer must carry the Buffalo Trace line of products and then meet volume requirements before they are added to the Pappy allocation. After that, they can only hope to get a bottle or two. A large volume allocation might consist of 9 bottles. Now given the demand, literally thousands of buyers, you get a near impossible situation.

I found my Pappy by putting in my time shopping, finding 2 stores who would treat me well and then making a focused effort to be known to ownership with my buying and steady business. Then when October rolled in, I was there every day checking for the Pappy delivery until everybody knew me and rooted for me to get my bottle. In 3 years of politicking, I have been allowed to buy 3 bottles total.

I travel to PA fairly often (3+ times per year). I'd proudly share a dram of my coveted Pappy 20 and talk Jknives if you would like. The spirit is fantastic...even worth suffering my company for a few minutes. If you cannot find it in the meantime, try a wheat backed bourbon with a decent age and you will be close. Larceny is a truly worthy substitute and though different (a bit smoother with lass vanilla fragrance), is better in the eyes of some tasters. 

Good luck


----------



## Timthebeaver

Don't sweat it. Pappy (and I have tried numerous expressions/batches) doesn't stand out in a blind tasting of quality Bourbon. Totally hype driven (same applies to various scotch whiskies, arguably even more ridiculous). Ymmv

Tamdhu Batch Strength is good stuff.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

drawman623 said:


> Sourcing Pappy has proven to be a challenging quest. I tried the whiskey bars in my home state and came up dry. It may be on the menu, but it is always sold out...or worse, not real. I have literally visited every purveyor of bourbon in my state and beyond and I have been placed on dozens of lists...never even a call back.
> 
> A dealer must carry the Buffalo Trace line of products and then meet volume requirements before they are added to the Pappy allocation. After that, they can only hope to get a bottle or two. A large volume allocation might consist of 9 bottles. Now given the demand, literally thousands of buyers, you get a near impossible situation.
> 
> I found my Pappy by putting in my time shopping, finding 2 stores who would treat me well and then making a focused effort to be known to ownership with my buying and steady business. Then when October rolled in, I was there every day checking for the Pappy delivery until everybody knew me and rooted for me to get my bottle. In 3 years of politicking, I have been allowed to buy 3 bottles total.
> 
> I travel to PA fairly often (3+ times per year). I'd proudly share a dram of my coveted Pappy 20 and talk Jknives if you would like. The spirit is fantastic...even worth suffering my company for a few minutes. If you cannot find it in the meantime, try a wheat backed bourbon with a decent age and you will be close. Larceny is a truly worthy substitute and though different (a bit smoother with lass vanilla fragrance), is better in the eyes of some tasters.
> 
> Good luck



I'd love to do that! I'll show you my Damascus Kramer and various acquisitions through the years.

Jason


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Timthebeaver said:


> Don't sweat it. Pappy (and I have tried numerous expressions/batches) doesn't stand out in a blind tasting of quality Bourbon. Totally hype driven (same applies to various scotch whiskies, arguably even more ridiculous). Ymmv
> 
> Tamdhu Batch Strength is good stuff.



I imagine it's like most things, knives included. My Kramer is nice, for sure, but doesn't necessarily cut better than any of the other top makers. The man is a branding genius.


----------



## drawman623

Timthebeaver said:


> Don't sweat it. Pappy (and I have tried numerous expressions/batches) doesn't stand out in a blind tasting of quality Bourbon. Totally hype driven (same applies to various scotch whiskies, arguably even more ridiculous). Ymmv
> 
> Tamdhu Batch Strength is good stuff.



I agree that there are some wonderful bourbons out there. Some rival or exceed Pappy. There is something psychosomatic about the hype and the effort to find Pappy. Also in my case, the sellers (Joyals Liquer) were honorable making the experience that much more special. Put on the blindfold and Tim may be right...hype accounts for a lot. No one can argue, however, that 20year Pappy isn't fantastic.


----------



## Dream Burls

I'm not a big drinker and high alcohol content whiskeys are not my speed. I've found that The Dalmore line of scotch is right up my alley. Their Cigar Malt Reserve is my favorite, but I also like the 18 yo and King Alexander III which is really too expensive so I stay away from that.


----------



## Timthebeaver

No dispute that Pappy is a quality bourbon. Out of the bottlings I have tried, a 15 year old from a few year back stands out. It is still surprisingly easy to find in specialist bars in the UK, but the prices have generally got silly recently


----------



## cheflivengood

picked up the Redemption straight rye 7 year, 122+- proof. Its really good, packs a punch, and waters very well whether using just water or one nice ice cube. I've seen it for more than $100 but Binnys had it for 74.95, couldnt pass it up. Also tried the Larceny, nice bottle, on sale for 18.99!


----------



## dwalker

Don't pass on the regular Redemption Rye 92 proof. It is excellent and at around $25 for a 75ml it has become my go to rye.


----------



## panda

last trip to total wine i picked up larceny. wasnt thrilled with it, it is good though, just not my cup of tea. 
now my other pick up, whistlepig single barrel which was only $5 more than regular and at a much higher proof of 116 vs 100. this stuff is darker too and it is [email protected]!!!!!! i jumped for joy upon first sip. takes over no1 spot (previously redbreast 12yr cask strength)


----------



## Mucho Bocho

panda said:


> last trip to total wine i picked up larceny. wasnt thrilled with it, it is good though, just not my cup of tea.
> now my other pick up, whistlepig single barrel which was only $5 more than regular and at a much higher proof of 116 vs 100. this stuff is darker too and it is [email protected]!!!!!! i jumped for joy upon first sip. takes over no1 spot (previously redbreast 12yr cask strength)



Same here Larceny not too impressive. I'd rather have Evan Williams bonded bourbon anyway.


----------



## panda

so since i didnt enjoy larceny on its own, i tried it as a mixer and it is phenomenal. used pepsi vanilla (w real sugar) and a splash of ginger beer. EXCELLENT.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Mixing quality spirits w ice/whatever , traders will be shot on site.


----------



## Wens

Favorite right now is Aberlour A'bundadh, but I think if I manage to try yellow spot, the redbreast cask strength or 15, or a Highland Park 18+ I might have a new favorite. I'm really interested in the auchentoshan three wood and a bunch of the compass box offerings as well, but have never seen the compass box in the wild.


----------



## fatboylim

MACCALUM 18year single malt Speyside whisky... they don't make it any more and I'm down to 1/3 of a bottle


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i moved to Sonoma Wine country.

surpisingly, the whiskey made here is fantastic. i've been drinking rye whiskey lately.
two standouts:
Sonoma County Distilery cherrywood rye
Spirit Works Rye. (the Wheat is my next bottle)

i have a LAWS bourbon from Colorado that is super great as well. i'm digging the domestics.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

the beer is off the hook as well.


----------



## miggus

fatboylim said:


> MACCALUM 18year single malt Speyside whisky(



I guess you mean MacCallan? In that case, I totally agree. It's quite expensive, but veeery smoth and complex too.
On the other hand, I'm also a fan of Blanton's. Especially Blanton's Gold, not always available here, but for about 50, its really spectacularly good!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

For a working man's Bourbon, I reach for the Evans Williams "Strait Kentucky Whiskey". Good sipper with a drop of water or two.


----------



## GLE1952

Mucho Bocho said:


> For a working man's Bourbon, I reach for the Evans Williams "Strait Kentucky Whiskey". Good sipper with a drop of water or two.



+1 on Evan Williams, maybe best bang for the buck.


----------



## mise_en_place

Whiskey is the only liquor I genuinely enjoy straight, and I only keep one variety of it in stock at all times: Bourbon

I'm not a heavy bourbon drinker, and certainly don't stock some of the very expensive stuff discussed in this thread, but usually pay between $32-40 for the bottles. I went to a local co-op (read limited selection) and the only option less than $55 was New Holland Beer Barrel Bourbon. 

Honestly, all I saw was the price under $55 and that it was from Holland, Michigan. Being in the Chicago area, I figured I'd support something quasi-local and failed to notice the gimmick of bourbon aged in barrels that were used to for stout after someone had previously taken bourbon out of those barrels (follow?). So I paid $40 bucks (going price is usually $34-35) and was pretty disappointed. It's very sweet. Reminds me of some Irish whiskeys, really. 

Not terrible, but definitely overpriced at $40 and certainly many better options in the mid-thirties price range. Anyone else had the misfortune of paying too much for this very average and too sweet of a whiskey?


----------



## Timthebeaver

miggus said:


> I guess you mean MacCallan? In that case, I totally agree. It's quite expensive, but veeery smoth and complex too.
> On the other hand, I'm also a fan of Blanton's. Especially Blanton's Gold, not always available here, but for about 50, its really spectacularly good!



I guess you mean Macallan?

The 18 (Sherry oak) is good, but prices have become silly.


----------



## Nemo

fatboylim said:


> MACCALUM 18year single malt Speyside whisky... they don't make it any more and I'm down to 1/3 of a bottle



Really, they stopped making MacCallan? Shame. Great drop.

I really like Lagavullin


----------



## fatboylim

Nemo said:


> Really, they stopped making MacCallan? Shame. Great drop.
> 
> I really like Lagavullin



Oh yes my mistake in spelling. They do still make whisky bit no longer the 18 and 21 year old. I think they blend different years now as there stocks are so depleted!


----------



## apicius9

It's getting cold, time to think about stocking up on whisk(e)y. Ardbeg 10 and Lagavulin are on my malt list. My go-to bourbon usually is Wild Turkey 101, but I may have to try Evan Williams after reading here. If there is a tax return, I may be looking for a nice Springbank or a Highland Park 18.

Stefan


----------



## Wens

mise_en_place said:


> Whiskey is the only liquor I genuinely enjoy straight, and I only keep one variety of it in stock at all times: Bourbon
> 
> I'm not a heavy bourbon drinker, and certainly don't stock some of the very expensive stuff discussed in this thread, but usually pay between $32-40 for the bottles. I went to a local co-op (read limited selection) and the only option less than $55 was New Holland Beer Barrel Bourbon.
> 
> Honestly, all I saw was the price under $55 and that it was from Holland, Michigan. Being in the Chicago area, I figured I'd support something quasi-local and failed to notice the gimmick of bourbon aged in barrels that were used to for stout after someone had previously taken bourbon out of those barrels (follow?). So I paid $40 bucks (going price is usually $34-35) and was pretty disappointed. It's very sweet. Reminds me of some Irish whiskeys, really.
> 
> Not terrible, but definitely overpriced at $40 and certainly many better options in the mid-thirties price range. Anyone else had the misfortune of paying too much for this very average and too sweet of a whiskey?



I bought it out of curiosity. Ended up drinking most of it in boulevardier form, because it was just wimpy straight.


----------



## JohnnyChance

mise_en_place said:


> Whiskey is the only liquor I genuinely enjoy straight, and I only keep one variety of it in stock at all times: Bourbon
> 
> I'm not a heavy bourbon drinker, and certainly don't stock some of the very expensive stuff discussed in this thread, but usually pay between $32-40 for the bottles. I went to a local co-op (read limited selection) and the only option less than $55 was New Holland Beer Barrel Bourbon.
> 
> Honestly, all I saw was the price under $55 and that it was from Holland, Michigan. Being in the Chicago area, I figured I'd support something quasi-local and failed to notice the gimmick of bourbon aged in barrels that were used to for stout after someone had previously taken bourbon out of those barrels (follow?). So I paid $40 bucks (going price is usually $34-35) and was pretty disappointed. It's very sweet. Reminds me of some Irish whiskeys, really.
> 
> Not terrible, but definitely overpriced at $40 and certainly many better options in the mid-thirties price range. Anyone else had the misfortune of paying too much for this very average and too sweet of a whiskey?



Yes. It sucks.


----------



## mise_en_place

Wens said:


> I bought it out of curiosity. Ended up drinking most of it in boulevardier form, because it was just wimpy straight.





JohnnyChance said:


> Yes. It sucks.



Sounds like we need a support group


----------



## jljohn

I'm partial to Willett 4 year rye.


----------



## drawman623

jljohn said:


> I'm partial to Willett 4 year rye.



Agreed, the Willett is an enjoyable dram. I have an 8 year that I'm saving. Not too sweet with the younger age. Nice presentation too.


----------



## tgfencer

Any and all Ardbegs.


----------



## guari

Sipping some Lagavulin 16 atm


----------



## Marek07

guari said:


> Sipping some Lagavulin 16 atm


Aaaah! Lagavulin 16yo - my all time favourite single malt from Islay at an affordable price. Actually, make that all of Scotland. Much better IMO, than their cask strength offering. Sadly, I haven't had a dram for a couple of years as I'm taking a break from alcohol but reading about it at this time of year certainly brings back fond memories - taste and aroma. Still have a couple of bottles to enjoy sometime in the not-too-distant future. Salivating already.


----------



## Mute-on

tgfencer said:


> Any and all Ardbegs.



Uh huh


----------

